# Rolex Sea-Dweller Deepsea 116660 - Review by The Watch Observer



## TheWatchObserver (Sep 1, 2010)

*Test of the Rolex Sea-Dweller Deepsea
*
Published by The Watch Observer

Just go to The Watch Observer in order to see :
- the 16 photos of this watch
- the detailed rating / the Editor's opinion
- the 22 items of the Manufacturer data (including the price)

*Editor's opinion = 77/100
*



"Superlative": most of the Rolex bears this qualifying term on the dial.
With the Deepsea, Rolex has gone further with the logic of the concept of diver's watches: everything is "superlative"&#8230;
Review.

*Foreword
*
Welcome to the magic world of Rolex: the one of total but controlled excesses, at 3,900m under the level of the sea&#8230;
I have tested for you this Sea-Dweller. On the surface of the Earth.
But what to add when everything is excessive?

*An innovative conception
*
Further than the relationship with the stylistic codes of the Submariner, a question immediately pops up: how did the Rolex's engineers succeed in making such a compact watch subjected to such pressures?

The answer lies in three words: Ring Lock System.
In order to remain synthetic, the pressure is directly transmitted between the convex-shaped sapphire glass (of 5 mm thickness) and the case back (made of grade 5 titanium), by means of the central 904L steel ring, that ensures the rigidity of the whole.
Thus, the deformation of the case is avoided and the waterproofness level increases as and when the external pressure heightens.

From an esthetical point of view, some precious millimeters are saved and it allows this Deepsea to be relatively comfortable, despite its dimensions and weight.

The consequent strain of this innovating conception is thus the imposing central ring that Rolex has covered with numerous logos&#8230;
Such as many watch enthusiasts, we prefer technique to marketing.
We would have then preferred it totally bare. Nevertheless, it still remains discreet.



Far more present are the mentions "Ring Lock System" and "Original Gas Escape Valve" that are written on the bezel.
The aforementioned valve, at 9 o'clock on the flank of the watch, allows the gas such as helium, introduced in the case during the divers' posture inside of pressurized chambers, to escape when swimming up.
A spring moves when the pressure reaches three bars, releasing thus the helium gas.
This valve, well incorporated within the case middle, remains discreet.

But with such a display, there is no way to ignore its existence.

*A functional watch
*
The legibility of the dial is excellent - even if we are impatiently waiting for the day when Rolex will apply an anti-reflection coating on the sapphire glass of its watches&#8230;
The blue luminous material (Chromalight) applied on the hands and the markers is of awesome efficiency.

The unidirectional 120 clicks bezel is now declined in black ceramics, as on the GMT-Master II for instance.
But above all, it has eventually an integral gradation of the minutes, the one that every Rolex's enthusiast has been waiting for years.
The Triplock crown, which efficiency is exemplary, did not request any improvement.

*The strap
*
As often with the Sport models of Rolex, the Oyster strap is questionable: too complicated - especially the Fliplock extension system - and adding some more weight to this heavy watch&#8230;
Yet, the Glidelock clasp has generated many hopes!
And that is not going to happen in a hurry that Rolex offers a second rubber strap&#8230;



*The movement
*
The automatic caliber of this Rolex Deepsea is the 3135 (the one that also equips the Yacht-Master as well as the Datejust), certified chronometer by the C.O.S.C..
Its balance, that receives an accurate microstella screw setting, beats 28.000 alternations/hour and is now endowed with the Parachrom spiral. The rotor moves in both ways for a better winding.
This movement is equipped with a stop second and a quick date.
Its regularity and its strength answer perfectly the demands of the technical level of the Deepsea.

*Conclusion
*
Once all these qualities have been reviewed, how to conclude?
Rolex succeeded a new accomplishment: building the ultimate diver's watch, while conserving an appearance and a volume compatible with a daily life that is unrelated to the deep sea world.
Rare, very rare, will be the Deepsea that reach 3.900 meters depth&#8230;
And numerous, very numerous those which will only visit the bathroom, the beach, the swimming pool or at least, lesser exceptional depths.
A mere Submariner would have largely been enough to answer the needs of most of us.
But this is not the point!
The Sea-Dweller owners will accept the slight lack of comfort due to the weight and the volume, regarding the share of technological dream and adventure that they wear around the wrist.

*The +:
*•	a condensed sportive watch making technology
•	the legibility
•	the outcome of the Rolex's sport range

*The -:
*•	the size
•	the weight
•	the overabundance of literature on the dial and the central ring

*Further information:
*•	the tested watch has been entrusted to us by *Tempoinverso.com*
•	journalist's wrist = 17,5 cm

*For "diver's watches", see also:
*•	Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Diver
•	Bell & Ross BR02 Steel
•	Chanel J12 Marine
•	IWC Aquatimer Chronographe
•	Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Compressor Diving Navy Seals
•	JeanRichard Aquascope
•	Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean
•	Omega Seamaster Ploprof
•	Panerai Luminor 1950 Submersible 2500 Destro PAM 358
•	Panerai Luminor Submersible PAM 24
•	Porsche Design Diver P'6780
•	Ralf Tech WRX City Explorer C
•	Rolex Submariner Date 16610
•	Seiko Grand Seiko Spring Drive Diver 200

Published by The Watch Observer


----------

